# Can I swap a GT 630 for a GTX 750 TI?



## TallowKoal (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello!

I was wondering if I would be able to swap a GT 630 for a GTX 750 TI.

Here is some information regarding my computer :







I'm not a 100% sure whether or not the PSU is 280w or 300w because the actual psu's sticker is written in mandarin or something. I see "280w and 300w" recurring on it.

This is a Lenovo K450 Desktop meaning yes, it is factory made.

If there is any information that you need, feel free to message me about it or post below. Make sure to check back if I edit it!

Thanks ~

Cole


----------



## Link108 (Dec 4, 2014)

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp. Use this website as your guide, it is quite accurate and easy to use. Just put in what you have and it will tell you what you need. Also, go to the Nvidia.com website (http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750-ti/specifications) under Geforce and select the 750Ti, it will tell you what psu is needed. You always want to have more than you use, because of capacitor aging, which produces less out put over time for your hardware. The 750Ti is quite power efficient, but do you home work. Furthermore, you could contact the manufacture of your computer and ask. Also, check to see which platform is used on your PSU, rather it is a good one or bad. Moreover, the +12v rail in the most important.


----------



## TheDarkLord (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes you will be able to, the 750Ti doesn't require any PCIe power connectors and requires I believe 75W which is supplied by the PCI-e slot so you're good to go


----------



## Link108 (Dec 4, 2014)

GPU Engine Specs:
Graphics card version*GT 630 D3GT 630 G5GT 630 (Kepler)*
CUDA Cores9696384
Graphics Clock (MHz)700810902
Processor Clock Tester(MHz)140016201804
Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec)11.213.014.4
Memory Specs:
Memory Clock1.6 - 1.8 Gbps3.2 Gbps1.8Gbps
Standard Memory Config1024 MB1024 MB2048 MB
Memory InterfaceDDR3GDDR5DDR3
Memory Interface Width128-bit128-bit64-bit
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)25.6 - 28.851.214.4
Feature Support:
OpenGL4.24.24.3
Bus SupportPCI Express 2.0 x 16PCI Express 2.0PCI Express 2.0
Certified for Windows 7 and Windows 8YesYesYes
Supported TechnologiesDirectX 11, CUDA, 3D Vision, PhysXDirectX 11, CUDA, PhysXDirectX 11.1 API, CUDA, PhysX, FXAA, Adaptive Vertical Sync
3D Vision ReadyYesYesYes
Display Support:
Multi MonitorYesYesYes
Maximum Digital Resolution2560x16002560x16004096x21602
Maximum VGA Resolution2048x15362048x15362048x1536
HDCPYesYesYes
HDMI1YesYesYes
Standard Display ConnectorsDual Link DVI, HDMI, VGA, Mini HDMIDual Link DVI-I, HDMI, VGADual Link DVI-D, HDMI, VGA
Audio Input for HDMIInternalInternalInternal
Standard Graphics Card Dimensions:
Length5.70 inches5.70 inches5.70 inches
Height2.713 inches4.376 inches4.38 inches
WidthDual-widthDual-widthDual-width
Thermal and Power Specs:
Maximum GPU Temperature (in C)98 C98 C90 C
Maximum Graphics Card Power (W)49 W65 W25 W
Minimum System Power Requirement (W)300 W300 W300 W
3D Vision Ready:
3D Blu-RayYesYesYes
3D PhotosYesYesYes


----------



## Link108 (Dec 4, 2014)

You'll probably be fine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2014)

According to Nvidia's site, the GT630 uses 50 watts and the 750 Ti uses 60.  Just don't get one of the units with a 6 pin PCI-e connector.  Even w1zzard's review showed a maximum power usage of 66 watts.  You will be fine.

OP, is this like your system?http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/4774632175.html


----------



## TallowKoal (Dec 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> According to Nvidia's site, the GT630 uses 50 watts and the 750 Ti uses 60.  Just don't get one of the units with a 6 pin PCI-e connector.  Even w1zzard's review showed a maximum power usage of 66 watts.  You will be fine.
> 
> OP, is this like your system?http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/4774632175.html


That is the same thing as my computer. Down to every specification lol


----------



## Jborg (Dec 5, 2014)

IMO

if you can wait a little for the gtx 960 to come out, upgrade PSU as well... you can get your moneys worth out of the video card upgrade. A 750ti would be noticeable I'm sure, but at this point its better to wait for the 960 if you can. I think its supposed to release in 2015.

Unless you need an upgrade now to run something specifically. I would say to go to the 960 and upgrade the PSU all together. But then again, I am not sure what your specific uses are for the computer. Not sure if it would fit either. (The picture looks like it would fit with some wire readjusting) But in terms of upgrading video cards its better to skip a generation when upgrading.

Are you trying to play any newer specific games?


----------



## TallowKoal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jborg said:


> IMO
> 
> if you can wait a little for the gtx 960 to come out, upgrade PSU as well... you can get your moneys worth out of the video card upgrade. A 750ti would be noticeable I'm sure, but at this point its better to wait for the 960 if you can. I think its supposed to release in 2015.
> 
> ...


Eventually yes I will build a computer and probably get one of new 900 series nvidia cards. Right now I'm just looking for a average upgrade for the GT 630 which is terrible. I'm mostly playing CS:GO and other games on steam, not BF4 or anything as graphic intensive as that.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 5, 2014)

TallowKoal said:


> Eventually yes I will build a computer and probably get one of new 900 series nvidia cards. Right now I'm just looking for a average upgrade for the GT 630 which is terrible. I'm mostly playing CS:GO and other games on steam, not BF4 or anything as graphic intensive as that.


 
Right on, that is perfectly fine. I mean realistically a 750ti will run BF4 just fine anyway, you just wont be able to max it out.

My second computer plays BF4 just fine on Normal detail with a 650TI 2GB GDDR5

But if your intentions are only to upgrade to something better for the current time being then I would say your good to go. It looks like the 2GB 750s are going for around 170$ atm, and Im thinking the GTX 960s would be in the 250$ range (give or take some), that is why I mentioned it. So after a PSU/GPU upgrade like I mentioned you would be in 300$~

So you can weigh the options. 170$ for the card, or 300$~ for the 960/PSU upgrade. (Obviously the price may be more)

Just throwing that idea out there.


----------



## Vario (Dec 5, 2014)

750ti would be nice for CS GO.  I think you should upgrade.


----------

